# Weed B Gon



## Generale1234 (Jun 24, 2021)

Hey everyone, I'm curious if I apply weed b gon on my lawn and it dries the next day, will it still be harmful to walk on if the grass is wet from sprinklers running?


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

The sprinklers should rinse off the remaining product, so no.


----------



## Generale1234 (Jun 24, 2021)

LeeB said:


> The sprinklers should rinse off the remaining product, so no.


 awesome, thank you!


----------

